# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Is Emmerdale the worst soap on TV?

## April Fool

Its totally uncool to watch this tripe these days imo of course but I'm doing a media degree and as Emmerdale is the soap 95% of people (out of 500 I have asked) wouldn't care to miss I'm asking you lot on here if its time ITV also pulled the plug on Emmerdale Farm considering they are cost cutting.

----------


## Bryan

Emmerdale is one of the strongest ratings earning programmes on tv, and the best soap on televison.

The worst soap on television is Eastenders

----------


## Mr Humphries

> Its totally uncool to watch this tripe these days imo of course but I'm doing a media degree and as Emmerdale is the soap 95% of people (out of 500 I have asked) wouldn't care to miss I'm asking you lot on here if its time ITV also pulled the plug on Emmerdale Farm considering they are cost cutting.


I think your name sums you up well ! 

What a stupid and pointless thread !! 

Emmerdale is a very good soap and outshines Eastenders in the ratings and is completely in touch with viewers!!

----------


## Katy

> Emmerdale is one of the strongest ratings earning programmes on tv, and the best soap on televison.
> 
> The worst soap on television is Emmerdale.


You might want to re read that BB, see if you can spot the mistake  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

you obviously didnt wait till the end of the episode as i thought it was thrilling stuff tonight. 

Agree with MR H though, a stupid and pointless thread.

----------


## alan45

Thank you for your wonderful well thought out thread April Fool :Rotfl:  

Enjoy your time on soapboards because I cannot see you lasting. :Banned:  

However in answer to your question the answer is NO Eastenders is :Smile:  

Now go and pass my sentiments on to your 500 friends :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jessie Wallace

My dear April Fool, you have one very big thing to learn about this board, and that is, You must NEVER slag off any other other soap (especailly Emmerdale) than EastEnders, where you may slag off everything about it, characters, cast, producers etc. But never anything else, or you'll end up with the linch mob  :Nono:

----------


## Chris_2k11

No I don't think it's the worst, it's quite good these days. Although things are a little quiet in the dales at the moment.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Its really really good, but its hard to keep up with the 6 Episodes a week though !

----------


## Babe14

Oh dear not another "battle" thread" this is getting boring and pointless.

So I will be repetitive...

No it's not worth my time or effort.

----------


## Babe14

> Emmerdale is one of the strongest ratings earning programmes on tv, and the best soap on televison.
> 
> The worst soap on television is Eastenders


Agree.

I love your banner :Love:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Its really really good, but its hard to keep up with the 6 Episodes a week though !


Yeah I think they should cut it down to about 3 or 4. I remember when it only used to be on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, & Thursdays.

----------


## Jojo

I don't think we need to start another Soap Wars thread.

Closing.

----------

